#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  First page prints normal, other pages print blank, why?

## Cyberpawz

I have a document that I am attempting to print at work, and for some reason although it being 6 pages long, it only prints out the first page normally, and all others blank.  This is a Word 2010 program that made this, and as far as I know there is nothing special about this document to make this happen.  Can someone look at this and tell me why this is happening? It's not the physical size of the images, or the actual size... the two images are less than a MB in size, and the document is not that large as a whole. 

Can someone take a shot at this, I am hoping it's not my PC...

Panel HCW S300.docx

----------


## TMS

Well, it print Previews OK for me ... I can see some data on all the pages.  I haven't actually tried to print it because I don't want to waste paper.  How does it preview for you?

Maybe it's something to do with the formatting of the Autoshape(s)?


Why not just use Page Borders rather than those text boxes?


Regards, TMS

----------


## Cyberpawz

Print preview is fine, it is when it prints it only prints the first page fine. As for the page border question, the company wanted to use a two tone color border, and as far as I knew MS Office doesn't allow that.

----------


## macropod

Printing to PDF (with Adobe Acrobat Pro) reproduced all 6 pages, but none of the graphics. FWIW, your 'border' textbox only needs to be placed on the first page - in the header. The remaining pages can then be constructed normally. With such an approach, printing to PDF also outputs the graphics. See attached

----------


## Cyberpawz

> Printing to PDF (with Adobe Acrobat Pro) reproduced all 6 pages, but none of the graphics. FWIW, your 'border' textbox only needs to be placed on the first page - in the header. The remaining pages can then be constructed normally. With such an approach, printing to PDF also outputs the graphics. See attached



I probably should of posted sooner, but I forgot to, I did something very similar to what you are talking about. I also cleaned up my computer cache, and a few other things as well and it seems to work now. Thanks for the help.

----------

